# New medicare CPT codes



## wilccm (Dec 12, 2012)

One of my providers wants to know about 99495 and 99496.  Also he wants to know if we can bill an OV with these codes.  I know that these will not be in effect until Jan 2013.  Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 13, 2012)

It is my understanding that these codes will include a face to face office visit, so billing another would not be correct. See the following link: http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/cccc-tcm-oct2012.pdf


----------



## kbarron (Dec 13, 2012)

@ walker22...that is a wonderful link. thanks.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 13, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------

